# Recent Arrival - Sinn 801a/squale 1000m Hybrid



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

Hi All,

Here are some pictures of my hybrid Sinn 801a / Squale 100 atmos diver that I recently bought for John Barron. According to him, it was a 100 atmos 80â€™s Sinn 801A that was bought with the incorrect dial. He subsequently found an Old Squale 100 atmos dial that fitted perfectly. Looks like they both use the BP FF case anyway.

It now has a set of correct hands and a rebuilt hacking ETA 2789 as well as new tube/crown case refinish, new seals etc done by Jack Alexyon (the original movement is an ETA day/date, but as the Squale Dial was only date, it was appropriate to use a different movement)

The watch came with the Isofrane-style black rubber strap that I have seen on other Squales (I have one with a Squale buckle). All picture credits to John Barron.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Very nice Dave!

Good catch, interesting watch...


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

The watch should have the FE 4611, I think the ETA is from the Squale part of the equation. John did a great job finding those hands. Here's what the whole Sinn package looks like.


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

jasonm said:


> Very nice Dave!
> 
> Good catch, interesting watch...


Thanks for the kind words Jase.







From seeing your Doxeno (for which I was outbid







), I knew you'd appreciate a FrankenDiver/hybrid. Sometimes, it's the only way to resurrect a watch. At least I didn't have to go to the trouble of having the refurb. done.


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

Nalu said:


> The watch should have the FE 4611, I think the ETA is from the Squale part of the equation. John did a great job finding those hands. Here's what the whole Sinn package looks like.


Great picture Colin







Those Sinns must be very rare. I didn't know that they originally came with the FE movement. It's a shame that John replaced it on mine for an ETA.


----------

